# Seattle Playdate - Weekend of 8-24-13



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Following up on our plan to get together at the end of August at one of the Seattle-area parks for a Havanese playdate.

Date: Saturday, August 24, 2013
Location: Luther Burbank Park, Mercer Island, WA
Time: 12 PM - 2 PM PDT

However, there are some cool happenings at Magnuson Park that same day.


Saturday, Aug 24th - Big Day of Play at Warren G. Magnuson Park 10am-3pm
Dog Agility Course - Featuring demonstrations from Rainier Agility Team (11am-1pm) and K-9 Fun Zone (1pm-2pm)
http://www.seattle.gov/parks/healthyparks/files/BDoP_dog_poster.pdf

So do y'all want to meet at Luther Burbank on Sun 8/25 or at Magnuson on Sat 8/24? And what time works best for everyone?

Here's a list of forum members and their dogs who previously expressed interest in getting together next weekend.


Diane AND Murphy
Eileen AND Benjamin
Ellen AND Hudson
Jeanne AND Emmie
Julia & Erin AND Diva
Kristin AND Sawyer
Linda AND Sasha & Rango
Paula AND Bessie & Max
_Maybe: Colleen AND Ozzie_

Jeanne


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Jeanne,

I am, unfortunately going to be in Wyoming this weekend. We decided to do a dance competition and my daughter and I are road tripping with two other moms and their daughters.

My husband Perry would be happy to bring Murphy to a play date. They usually go to Beaver Lake Park every weekend. I am not sure Perry will want to go to the event at Magnason Park, but I will ask him tonight.

He would definitely be up for meeting at Luther Burbank park either day.

Sorry I am going to miss the fun!
Diane and Murphy



MarinaGirl said:


> Following up on our plan to get together at the end of August at one of the Seattle-area parks for a Havanese playdate.
> 
> Date: Saturday, August 24, 2013
> Location: Luther Burbank Park, Mercer Island, WA
> ...


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am hoping to be able to come, but not sure yet. Let you know!

Kristin (and Sawyer)


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

We'll be there with Diva! Looking forward to it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

The Magnuson thing sounds like too much commotion for my tastes, plus it's really big and I am temporarily disabled and limping around. What can I say, I'm old. Heh heh. I can go to Luther Burbank either day, so Sunday will be fine for me. I'm really looking forward to meeting some of the other forum folks, whoever can make it!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Following up on our plan to get together at the end of August at one of the Seattle-area parks for a Havanese playdate.
> 
> Date: Saturday, August 24, 2013
> Location: Luther Burbank Park, Mercer Island, WA
> ...


We will be at Luther Burbank on the 24th, please post if the meet up is cancelled.


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Luther Burbank Park will be better for us; we can do either Saturday or Sunday.

Hudson and I look forward to meeting those of you (and your pups) that can make it!
Ellen


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Let's get together at Luther Burbank (small dog off-leash) Park on Sun Aug 25th from 12-2pm. Let me know if that time works for everyone. Looking forward to meeting you and your pup(s)! -Jeanne-


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

We'll be there!
Ellen & Hudson


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

sashamom said:


> We will be at Luther Burbank on the 24th, please post if the meet up is cancelled.


So Linda, are you saying you can't make it on the 25th? I hope you can come!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I have been sick with a cold/flu so we will not be there. Hope everyone
has a great time.

Paula


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you're under the weather Paula. Get well soon and we'll get together another time. -Jeanne-


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry we cannot be there on Sunday.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's who will be at Luther Burbank on Sunday 8/25:
- Eileen AND Benjamin
- Ellen AND Hudson
- Jeanne AND Emmie
- Julia & Erin AND Diva

And here are a couple of maybes:
- Kristin AND Sawyer
- Perry AND Murphy

Diane, Linda, and Paula: Sorry we won't be meeting this weekend so we'll just have to get together another weekend. Perhaps at the end of September, either the weekend of 9/22-23 or 9/31-10/1, and we could rendezvous at Beaver Lake Park in Sammamish, which I haven't been to yet.

-Jeanne-


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Perry and Murphy will be there on Sunday. I told Perry to take lots of pictures for me as I am bummed to miss the get together.

Diane and Murphy


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Have a great time everyone!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm happy to hear Perry and Murphy will join us tomorrow.  I also met a couple at Mud Bay (pet store) this morning, who have a cute 7 lb Havanese, and invited them to our gathering too. The more Havs the better!

FYI - the Mercer Island Farmers Market is on Sundays from 10am-3pm so you may want to check it out before/after going to Luther Burbank.

Hasta Mañana!
Jeanne


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sawyer and I will be there too! Along with my other dog Wesley (a Westie) and my mom who is visiting from out of town. Can't wait to see all of them play together.

Kristin


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Awesome, sounds like it will be a good turnout! For those who can't make it... we should try to do it once a month, in addition to Nicole's monthly Havanese and friends meetup at Westcrest on the last Saturday of the month. If there's one thing I've learned about Havanese -- most of them, at least, love to play! I'm really looking forward to tomorrow. I just gave Benjamin a bath, in honor of the occasion.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie got a bath earlier today too!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I had so much fun today meeting forum members and their Havs!

- Eileen AND Benjamin
- Ellen & her dad AND Hudson
- Jeanne AND Emmie
- Kristin & her mom AND Sawyer & Weslie
- Perry AND Murphy

The dogs had a lot of fun and we can't wait to get together again. 

Here are some pictures of the pups. I apologize that I don't have any of Sawyer, who is very very cute along with his Westie brother, Weslie.

-Jeanne-


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

More cute pics.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cute pictures Jeanne. I am sorry I missed it but Murphy and Perry had a great time and Perry took some cute pictures also. I will have to get them from him tonight. There was a nice one of Murphy and Emmie.

I hope to be able to attend the next one and meet all of you.

Diane and Murphy

P.S. I love the picture of my husband with Murphy, Benjamin and Hudson. So cute!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wonderful pictures! Emmie and the gang is sooo cute!


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I am soooo sorry we didn't make it!!! Hopefully there will be another one sometime soon


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Which dog is the 2nd pic under more cute pics? Such different coloring! Beautiful.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

That picture is of Hudson, who is even more adorable in person. He enjoyed jumping on the picnic table and wrestling with Benjamin.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's another picture of Murphy; he's a sweetie and super soft!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

MarinaGirl said:


> Here's another picture of Murphy; he's a sweetie and super soft!


HI Murphy!!!!!!! For those of you that don't know, Murphy is Tillie's FULL blood brother!!  we hope to meet someday. :mullet:


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes Tammy we do need to try and get Murphy and Tillie together!

Thanks for posting the picture Jeanne. Murphy does not like to get his picture taken. He will turn his head when he sees us with a camera:laugh:

I am still trying to recover from our 4 day road trip to Wyoming and back. It was a lot of fun, but there was a lot of time spent in the mini-van.

We all leave on Thursday for Seaside. Murphy loves the beach so he will be happy to have a family vacation:thumb:

Diane and Murphy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you and Murphy planning on going to Nationals in Portland next year!?
Maybe that would be a good chance to meet!!?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

More Murphy...


----------

